# Reheating Chicken Thighs?



## jessica0627 (May 8, 2014)

Hi All! I am doing a party for 30 people here soon and will be smoking pork butts, ribs and chicken thighs. I will be doing the pork the day before for convenience and would also like to do the chicken at the same time. BUT I have never tried to reheat chicken thighs and I'm not sure if it's a good idea.

I'm thinking I would reheat in oven the day of the party with a little apple juice and then throw on a hot grill just to crisp the skin. Any advice and helpful tips would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 8, 2014)

Jessica0627 said:


> Hi All! I am doing a party for 30 people here soon and will be smoking pork butts, ribs and chicken thighs. I will be doing the pork the day before for convenience and would also like to do the chicken at the same time. BUT I have never tried to reheat chicken thighs and I'm not sure if it's a good idea.
> 
> _*I'm thinking I would reheat in oven the day of the party with a little apple juice and then throw on a hot grill just to crisp the skin. Any advice and helpful tips would be appreciated.*_ Thanks!


Huh...that's exactly what I was about to suggest, if you had a grill on site to put it to work for a few minutes, for that very same reason. I would add that when you smoke them, only go to 170* internal (165* is minimum recommended safe I/T). Then when you reheat, take them to about 145-150*, hit the grill on med/high heat...should reach at least 165* before they brown and crisp up, but you can check several pieces just to be sure. A Thermapen would be a great tool for this if you have one. Going just over minimum temp for the smoke and reheat will help to preserve the natural internal moisture, and help prevent reaching that drier, grainy/mealy texture that screams _overcooked_.

Anything else comes up, let us know. BTW, sounds like you're piecing this plan together quite well, so don't discount your own gut feelings...sounds like you know enough to make this happen just the way you want. You gonna do fine!!!

If you have time for some reading, here's my first larger event (other than family reunions)...covers pulled pork shoulder (10), brisket (5), whole pulled chickens (8), and baby-backs (9 slabs, I think...LOL!!!), and a few blocks of cheese...smoked in last April for serving in June, anyway...29 days from start to finish for the smoke (days off work)...most of the play-by-play for a one-month marathon of smoking:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cook-for-planning-smoking-q-view-huge-success

Again, come on back if anything else throws up a question...happy to be of assistance!!!

Eric


----------



## jessica0627 (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! Would you cover the chicken with foil while reheating?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 9, 2014)

It depends, if you want a firmer skin/crust, then no. You can steam it with apple juice while covered, then with a couple flips on the grill to crisp the skin will work fine for that, with more of the meat remaining tender when finished, and less of a crust...that is probably what you want, unless you applied a heavy dry rub to create more of a bark/crust.

Eric


----------



## cprmom (May 25, 2014)

This is exactly what I was looking for! I have 2 whole chickens in there now with ribs and piece of beef. It's all for tomorrow.


----------

